# Workbook Excel Magic Tricks # 23 to 89



## vaavad (Aug 10, 2010)

Appreciate if you could let me know, how can I download Workbooks of Excel Magic Tricks # 23 to 89 which was available earlier on the following site:

http://flightline.highline.edu/mgirvin/excelisfun.htm


Thanks and regards
Jitendra


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 10, 2010)

I know Mike is a member of this site and comes here often so hopefully he will be along and can assist


----------



## mgirvin (Aug 11, 2010)

Good question! I actually deleted some of the earlier videos I made over 2.5 years ago because the screen shots were very small and blurry. The videos that I deleted are:

Excel Magic Tricks 23-98

and

YouTubersLoveExcel 1-10

All the content in those videos are replicated in other videos. Before I deleted them I re-did all the videos that had content that was not duplicated somewhere else.

If you are watching the videos from number 1 to 690 in order to learn Excel, the best option is to not watch the Excel Magic Trick Series because it is just random tricks presented in no particular order. If you goal is to learn Excel it is best to watch the playlist of videos that I use in my classes at Highline Community College. The two playlists are:

Excel Basics Series
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=3FBEE51974F03CCF

then

Highline Excel Class Beg - Adv (Complete Class - 59 videos)
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=D8EEA7196D943ED5

Workbooks at same site you already had:

http://flightline.highline.edu/mgirvin/ExcelIsFun.htm

Those two playlists lay a solid foundation for all the other videos.


----------



## Shafiullah (Apr 24, 2012)

Dear Mike,

I appreciate your hard work and dedecation for the benifit of the people. We have benefited ourselves with your Excel Workbooks and videos. I have studied many books but invain. When I found your web site and heard your teaching then I learnt what I was not expected in the past. I have no words to express your ability, hard work, sencerity towards the people. But can you please tell me where can I find the videos of *"VLOOKUP "Shark" Week Downloadable Workbooks"?*



mgirvin said:


> Good question! I actually deleted some of the earlier videos I made over 2.5 years ago because the screen shots were very small and blurry. The videos that I deleted are:
> 
> Excel Magic Tricks 23-98
> 
> ...


----------



## mgirvin (Apr 24, 2012)

I am glad that the videos help!

Workbooks for all 1800 Excel Videos are here:

http://flightline.highline.edu/mgirvin/ExcelIsFun.htm

VLOOKUP Week videos are in the section entitled:

*VLOOKUP "Shark" Week Downloadable Workbooks*


----------



## mgirvin (Apr 24, 2012)

Opps, sorry, I forgot the link to the actual videos...

The videos are here:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL856071E833250503


----------



## Shafiullah (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks sir for your help. I found the videos in the link you sent but if you don't mind I request to send me links of the following videos.

1  Excel & Law Excersize
2  Formula inputs, Cell Reference and Assumption.
3  ReinemerGregoryPhysicsClassHighlineCommunityCollege.xlsx
4  START Excel Workbook

Best Regards
_____________
Shafiullah



mgirvin said:


> Opps, sorry, I forgot the link to the actual videos...
> 
> The videos are here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL856071E833250503


----------



## mgirvin (Apr 25, 2012)

What you need is power: the power to find any playlist of videos and any of the downloadable workbooks. To this end, wacth this video which shows how to search for videos or playlists of videos and how to download workbooks:

http://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelIsFun

Your request:

1) The simple Excel law examples for Jessica's Highline Computer Applications class:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL51EAFEA2860DB108

2) Formula inputs, cell references, etc:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgtZ6o2Owjk
and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PBPU_5jTUA

3) The simple Excel Physics examples for Gregory's Highline Physics Class:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3FF7197CFD3667EC&feature=view_all

4) I do not know what you are looking for with this request.


----------



## mmmarks (May 6, 2012)

mgirvin said:


> Good question! I actually deleted some of the earlier videos I made over 2.5 years ago because the screen shots were very small and blurry. The videos that I deleted are:
> 
> Excel Magic Tricks 23-98
> 
> ...




Hi Girvin,

I have been watching Your videos and its most helpful for us ..just to say Thanks Im posting this.. Thanks to  share your knowledge & your efforts without expecting anything from Us


*One more thing is:
    I couldnt find videos about Form **control  **so If  you dont mind Can you send a link where we can learn about  form **control** also to use in dashboards. 


Thanks once again!
*


----------



## mgirvin (May 6, 2012)

What you need is power: the power to find any playlist of videos and any of the downloadable workbooks. To this end, wacth this video which shows how to search for videos or playlists of videos and how to download workbooks:

http://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelIsFun

The above link will show you how to serach for Form button and dashbaords.

Here is video about *form* buttons:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv0IPfSEHTQ
and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm7zfy6TH2I

I *do not have any dashboard videos*, but I do have a series of videos on Dynamic Charts:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL549569B6FB84DB5A


----------



## vaavad (Aug 10, 2010)

Appreciate if you could let me know, how can I download Workbooks of Excel Magic Tricks # 23 to 89 which was available earlier on the following site:

http://flightline.highline.edu/mgirvin/excelisfun.htm


Thanks and regards
Jitendra


----------



## mmmarks (May 7, 2012)

mgirvin said:


> What you need is power: the power to find any playlist of videos and any of the downloadable workbooks. To this end, wacth this video which shows how to search for videos or playlists of videos and how to download workbooks:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelIsFun
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot girvin!


----------



## mgirvin (May 13, 2012)

You are welcome!


----------



## Shafiullah (May 21, 2012)

Dear Mike Girven,
I wish to ask about the “Highline Excel Class 7: VLOOKUP function formula 7 Examples”. In the first vlookup example there is an exact mach. In the second example there is an approximate match and I know it but in regards to the third one I don’t know why it is omitted. But the result is the same if it is an approximate match or omitted.
Regards


----------



## mgirvin (May 21, 2012)

Yes, the MATCH function is programmed to assume 1 (approximate match - find position of largest value that is less than or equal to the lookup value) if you omit the 3rd argument. VLOOKUP is the same for its 4th argument.

In the future, you may want to just post your question below the video in the comment section.


----------



## Shafiullah Shafi (Oct 26, 2022)

vaavad said:


> Appreciate if you could let me know, how can I download Workbooks of Excel Magic Tricks # 23 to 89 which was available earlier on the following site:
> 
> http://flightline.highline.edu/mgirvin/excelisfun.htm
> 
> ...


Hi Sir 
Sir, I don’t understand the difference between B$2*$B$8 and B$2*(1+$B$2). Please help me. 
Best Regards


----------

